# AFCI Breakers for Crouse-Hinds panel



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

czars said:


> Does anyone know where I can get GFCI and AFCI circuit breakers that are listed for use in a Crouse-Hinds, Type G, 200 A, residential panelboard?



Check out this site.
Sorry these are type MP


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Murray will be the cheapest one that will fit and work, but the Cutler Hammer type CL is the only legal replacement I know about.

http://www.eaton.com/EatonCom/Marke...m?ssSourceNodeId=3483&ssSourceSiteId=EatonCom


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd sell a panel change, especially if you are going to be code compliant with AFCIs and GFCIs. Big bucks.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The Murray will be the cheapest one that will fit and work, but the Cutler Hammer type CL is the only legal replacement I know about.
> 
> http://www.eaton.com/EatonCom/Marke...m?ssSourceNodeId=3483&ssSourceSiteId=EatonCom


Connecticut Electric and Thomas and Betts also have classified circuit breakers. But didn't Murray acquire the Crouse-Hinds panel line? Seems like a reasonable inspector would accept a Murray or ITE-Siemens breaker in that panel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Connecticut Electric and Thomas and Betts also have classified circuit breakers. But didn't Murray acquire the Crouse-Hinds panel line? Seems like a reasonable inspector would accept a Murray or ITE-Siemens breaker in that panel.


I thought T&B quit the breaker business in the US 6 or 8 years back. No? I think you can still get them in Canada.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I thought T&B quit the breaker business in the US 6 or 8 years back. No? I think you can still get them in Canada.


I don't know, but I just bought a box of T&B breakers from a local hardware store. But who knows how long that stuff has been on the shelf!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I don't know, but I just bought a box of T&B breakers from a local hardware store. But who knows how long that stuff has been on the shelf!


Yeah, they've probably been around a spell. I thought T&B was on to something neat, since their "regular" breaker was also a classified replacement. It didn't cost much at all. I guess the brand never really caught on. I suppose it was hard for a supply house to carry just their fittings, but not their panels and breakers, since most supply houses already have a regular line of panels and breakers.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

From talking to Siemens, the Murry that they make is legal in the Crouse-Hinds. Conneticutt bought out and are now making the Thomas & Betts Breakers.I think they also make Fed-Pac and Zinsco replacements


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Lurch said:


> From talking to Siemens, the Murry that they make is legal in the Crouse-Hinds.


Wow. If that's the case, I'd love to get my hands on a white paper that says that officially.


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know If I still have it, but they sent me a letter from UL that stated just because the name has changed from Arrow-Hart to Crouse-Hinds to Cooper to Murry the design is the same.So all the breakers were interchangable


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lurch said:


> I don't know If I still have it, but they sent me a letter from UL that stated just because the name has changed from Arrow-Hart to Crouse-Hinds to Cooper to Murry the design is the same.So all the breakers were interchangable


If you can find it, can you scan it and post it here?


----------



## Lurch (Dec 12, 2007)

Found them, I have three different letters.One from Frank Milford of Siemens who has helped me with ITE, Murry,and Siemens questions.The other 2 are from UL officals back to Cooper and Siemens representatives. If some one has a fax I would be glad to send copies. They all pertain to the question if they change the name of the product ( ie changes in the companies name.) but it is still the same product can all the differently named products be interchanged Lurch Just remember it has to be the Murry, the Siemens and Murry are not,I repeat not, interchangeable


----------

